# Rideshare Vehicle Germ Killing Device.



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

A possible solution for the question:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-do-you-protect-yourself-from-sick-pax.351974/









Often, we hail an Uber or Lyft and simply climb into the backseat with few questions asked. Unless it looks pretty grungy, we might not think about how clean the car is. But the fact is dozens, if not hundreds of people sit in the same backseat every single day.

Germs abound. Now, a company by the name of Yanfeng has a solution. Earlier this month, the company debuted what it calls the Wellness Pod. It attaches to the overhead console and claims to kill 99.9% of germs in the vehicle.

There's a simple touch interface to turn on the device and it also supports smartphone integration. It cleans the air with invisible ultraviolet rays, and can also disperse aromas to keep the car smelling fresh. In testing, the UV air sanitizer and surface sanitizer reduced present bacteria by 99.9% and indirect surfaces that didn't have total contact with the UV rays showed a 95% reduction, the company says.

When there isn't enough time to run a full cleaning schedule (that involves recirculating the air via the HVAC system), there's a quick-clean function for in-between rides. Sensors seek out areas the previous passenger touched and the UV rays get to work scrubbing away bacteria and viruses. After a day of driving, a full clean takes about 30 minutes, per the company, and the car needs to be empty, too.

Fragrances come in replaceable cartridges, and initially the Wellness Pod will offer four scents. Interestingly, Yanfeng claims several of the scents will also possess the ability to mitigate motion sickness in the car.

There's no word on pricing or availability yet, but cleaner cars can't come quickly enough.

https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/rideshare-vehicles-uber-lyft-germs-wellness-pod/


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

No pricing yet. Probably not cheap... seems like over complicating basic transportation? They probably sell a bunch of them. Seems like good entrepreneurship


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Just use lysol...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> A possible solution for the question:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-do-you-protect-yourself-from-sick-pax.351974/
> View attachment 358984
> ...


I need something like that for my taxi. Been spraying Ozium, Odoban, and wiping a lot. I wonder if they are working on a compatible version for taxis too?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> A possible solution for the question:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-do-you-protect-yourself-from-sick-pax.351974/
> View attachment 358984
> ...


Probably causes SKIN CANCER !


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Lol. Wanna know what works and is free. open your windows.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Huwai didn't work, they are trying to sneak in sanitizer form.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Spraying Ozium, wiping the seats and opening the windows, works for me.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The conspiracy theorist inside of me believes that this is a product that was created by Didi the company. So we've got radiation emitting into an Uber Lyft car. And it kills Uber Lyft drivers. Then Didi comes into America just takes over.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Probably causes SKIN CANCER !


with device mounted proximity close to your head it drys out and kills hair follicles. aka. Baldness

Guess which woman is the Uber Driver.
Judge ruled in their favor. Awarded them each 1 Zsa Zsa Gabor Wig Of their choice


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Lol. Wanna know what works and is free. open your windows.


Sunshine.
( still free)

I still like the Ozium Obliteration.
Like a Nuke.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If someone sneezes on you nothing will stop it if the particles get into your mouth or nose, or if you touch the area they sneezed on and touch your mouth or nose. You should get your Flu shot in October to protect yourself from that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> If someone sneezes on you nothing will stop it if the particles get into your mouth or nose, or if you touch the area they sneezed on and touch your mouth or nose. You should get your Flu shot in October to protect yourself from that.


Or eyes.
They are a " conduit" also.

Is why Dr.'s wear eye protection.



Lee239 said:


> If someone sneezes on you nothing will stop it if the particles get into your mouth or nose, or if you touch the area they sneezed on and touch your mouth or nose. You should get your Flu shot in October to protect yourself from that.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Or eyes.
> They are a " conduit" also.
> 
> Is why Dr.'s wear eye protection.


That is true if you rub your eyes with germs on them it can get into your system.

I've never seen doctors wear eye protection unless they are doing surgery, I've seen dentists wear it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> with device mounted proximity close to your head it drys out and kills hair follicles. aka. Baldness
> 
> Guess which woman is the Uber Driver.
> Judge ruled in their favor. Awarded them each 1 Zsa Zsa Gabor Wig Of their choice
> View attachment 359441


What IS IT about Smiling Bald Women !?!?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> What IS IT about Smiling Bald Women !?!?


Those that shave their heads look ? like they're from the future
Just look at Man takes flight


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

just wear a full-face CPAP mask, good for sleeping in the car and avoiding Germs.
passenger will not even notice.


----------

